# How old is everyone?



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

Well,I'm curious.:3

I'm 18.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 6, 2009)

How old are you?


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Good luck on getting answers to this one! LOL


----------



## cara (Jan 6, 2009)

too old ;o)


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

I am older than my kids, but younger than my parents.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha!  Ill be man enough

im 28.  Ill be 29 on April 22nd


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Ha!  Ill be man enough
> 
> im 28.  Ill be 29 on April 22nd


You will also be 30 on April 22nd and 31 on April 22nd...


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 6, 2009)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Ha!  Ill be man enough
> 
> im 28.  Ill be 29 on April 22nd



LOL! I'm not skeert! I just think if someone asks, then they should offer their age first.

I'm 35, and still alive!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

Old enough to know better!    (50)


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

^there up,there


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 6, 2009)

just turned 49 in December....


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't say.  Numbers don't go that high.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 6, 2009)

42.  Have all my hair, not much is grey.  Same size I was when I was 16.  My wife has a problem with it when asked if she is my mother.  Considering she is a year younger than me.  I never told people I was 29 or 39, even when I was.  Told them I was 30 and 40.  They think you are lying anyway.  Many years ago I worked in a restaurant with a lady that would add 6 years to her age.  She said what the hell, people always tell me how good I look for my age, and that is all that really counts.


----------



## Constance (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't mind telling...I'm 61. People tell me I look more like 45, which is nice to hear, but the body feels more like 80.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

G33k that I am I will post it in binary, octal and hexidecimal. 

101110
56
2E


----------



## simplicity (Jan 6, 2009)

I volunteer my age freely except to anyone that asks. What do you equate age to?


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 6, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> G33k that I am I will post it in binary, octal and hexidecimal.
> 
> 101110
> 56
> 2E



There are 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who understand binary and those who don't...


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

if you look into different members profiles you will see some that have their age posted....for those that don't...theres probably a reason! 

By the way I am 31.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

39


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

Mind me,but I'm not going to browse all profiles.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 6, 2009)

The year I was born, 19__, also happens to be my age.  What age am I?


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2009)

64!!!!

Edit:  64 1/2


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

roadfix said:


> the year i was born, 19__, also happens to be my age.  What age am i?



54


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you doing a term paper or something? Thats usually not the first thing people ask when they join....


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not quite usual.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe he is trying to figure out if he wants to be here.


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a girl,read my introduction thread.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 6, 2009)

I do apologize, but there is a way to see who is online, and most of us have our ages in our profile.  Maybe you should have extended us the same courtesy.  I believe you stated in a previous post that you were not going to take the time to do that.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Well if that is true, I would hope she would base it upon the people and topics, and not the ages of the members. With this being a cooking forum you'd probably be safe to say this is not a likely place to find many in and around the age of 18. Of course don't get me wrong all ages are more than welcome, but if that is what you are searching for, a cooking site most likely will not hold what you are looking for.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that the diverse ages of our members is one of our strengths in this group. I will be 65 in a little more than a week. Yippee!!! I'm just glad I lived this long, and that everything still works!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2009)

WinterDream:

Why do you care how old we are?


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

You got me totally wrong,deelady.I'm not looking for people my age actually.I was curious about the average age on here.I was in a cookie baking course at the age of about 12,do you think there were any people my age?-No.

I'm actually here to learn something about cooking.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 6, 2009)

29 on the the 21st of April for the last few or so years!  hehe


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2009)

WinterDream, there are members here from pre-teen to ancient and everywhere in between.  If you spend time here you will get to know us pretty well at a natural pace as part of participating in the forums here.

This is a great place to be for both food and friends.

Are you a cookie fan?  What are your favorites?


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

I think any age to learn cooking is wonderful! Its been a passion of mine since 10! There is no age requirment to enjoy the art or even of course to participate here for that matter.
My post was based on the comment of padams2359, and I was merely saying that *IF* that was what you were basing your decision on to be here then you most likely be disapointed. But I assume nothing on you or your reasonings. 

Like MexicoKaren said we are made up of everything (uhhm Bucky ) and everyone you can imagine here! All who are sincere and genuine on their reasons for being here are most welcome!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 6, 2009)

I am proud to say that I'm 47 and loving every minute


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I remember being 18 and being a new cook (and wife!). I thawed out a package of meat to fix a meal for my DH and invited over my MIL.  I thought the label said "CUBE steak" which I was going to chicken-fry. It was actually "CLUB steak" (package of 2 steaks) and I was terrified of what to with it.  I think I cut it up and did a stewed beef-tomato thing over rice. Talk about wasting a nice cut of meat!  LOL


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 6, 2009)

WinterDream said:


> Well,I'm curious.:3
> 
> I'm 18.


Not sure I understand some of the posts.  Doesn't this say she is 18?  Anyway, I am 70, and I have wines that I bought on release that are older then 18.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigjim I think she went back and added in her age...it wasn't posted when some first read the thread.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now I understand, thanks


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd say I'm 35 but I'd be fibbing. I'm 29 for the 6th time.


----------



## WinterDream (Jan 6, 2009)

Andy:Just look at my introduction thread.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

40 here, as of last October.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 6, 2009)

middie said:


> I'd say I'm 35 but I'd be fibbing. I'm 29 for the 6th time.


 
hehe I say the same thing every year since 29....
April will be the 6th anniversary of my 29th b-day.


----------



## Mama (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm 50 but I really don't think age matters. You're only as old a you feel. Somedays I feel 30   ....and somedays I feel 80.....


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2009)

Older than dirt and, today, I feel older than that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Older than dirt and, today, I feel older than that.



Got yo self to the liquor cabinet...got the bottle of Bourbon...put it in da ice box...about sun down it will be ready!! Pour 4 oz in a fruit jar...Sip slowly --
By good dark you'll feel 25 .......

Enjoy and Have Fun!!


----------



## JohnL (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm old enough to know better, But dumb enough to do it.......
(52 at the end of this month)


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Got yo self to the liquor cabinet...got the bottle of Bourbon...put it in da ice box...about sun down it will be ready!! Pour 4 oz in a fruit jar...Sip slowly --
> By good dark you'll feel 25 .......
> 
> Enjoy and Have Fun!!



Gladly...if you'll join me.  The bourbon is already in the ice box.


----------



## qmax (Jan 6, 2009)

I am exercising my 5th Amendment rights.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Gladly...if you'll join me.  The bourbon is already in the ice box.



Gladly...but go ahead and start without me...about time you finish your second jar...look out the front door...I'll be walkin up the driveway


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2009)

Mama said:


> ...You're only as old a you feel. Somedays I feel 30  ....and somedays I feel 80.....


I know what you mean! 

I'm 51 and would never say I was younger. I'd rather people think I am a young looking 51 than to think I am an old looking 29!

Barbara


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigjim68 said:


> Not sure I understand some of the posts.  Doesn't this say she is 18?  Anyway, I am 70, and I have wines that I bought on release that are older then 18.



*I am so glad you posted.  I was beginning to think I was the grandmother of all posters.  I will be 69 in May.  Glad to know there is someone older than me.  Who cares if anyone knows how old I am?  I'm not ashamed to admit it or tell it.  
People have told me I look 68.   

When I was 18, the age of the original poster,  computers, forums and sites of any kind weren't even dreamed of.  You made phone call on a dial phone, period.  We had 3 channels on TV, NBC, CBS and ABC. and in black and white.  Now I REALLY feel bad.

Come on guys, I think it's interesting to note everyone's age.  It gives us a little knowledge about who we are.  Helps us to understand the nature of their posts.   I like knowing a little more about the people I interact with.  Is there anyone older than 70?*


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 6, 2009)

It also depends on time of day. 5am I'm 22.... 9pm..... 82!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 6, 2009)

I am 51, 5'8" and 137 lbs.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

elaine l said:


> I am 51, 5'8" and 137 lbs.


 


.........any more questions???


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I am 40


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> 39



Bet you have been 39 longer than I have!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Bet you have been 39 longer than I have!!!!



Anything is possible, but ya never know --- ya just never know


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> 39


 Liar, Liar pants on fire


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, so here's your intro stuff. And where some of our vanity is less willing to give up our age, most of us give up our location.
I notice yours is missing.......................... Care to share?

Hello 
I'm Jasmin,18years old and my native language is actually german.The reason why I joined this forum is though,that I like english and I'm actually good at it.
Well I'm quite a serious person,a bit impatient(Who said a bit?)and I get angry very easily.Other then that I'm pretty warm hearted,though I can be cold at times.
I love spicy food and sweets.:3


quicksilver/53 and any other # on Mischief Night!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Old enough to know better, young enough to still not care anyway...

My age is wrong on here cause I accidentally clicked on the wrong year, I am actually 36 but it says 38.

I swear it... honest ya gotta believe me, it is the wife that is 38!! No one is every gonna believe me LOL, but if you look at my user name it is the day and year I was born... 22nd of September 1972.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Got yo self to the liquor cabinet...got the bottle of Bourbon...put it in da ice box...about sun down it will be ready!! Pour 4 oz in a fruit jar...Sip slowly --
> By good dark you'll feel 25 .......
> 
> Enjoy and Have Fun!!


  and the girls get prettier at closing time


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

I will not tell a lie so.....

I can't say cause what I would say would tend to incriminate me.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm 51, so what kiss my butt. I don't feel a day over 29 to 30.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> and the girls get prettier at closing time



Ya know I've heard that, but I never had to wait around that long


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Ya know I've heard that, but I never had to wait around that long


 

a 2 at 10 is a 10 at 2 senario? U bad, UB.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

Old enough to know better
but
young enough not to care!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Ya know I've heard that, but I never had to wait around that long


  Well Clark, I thought you might say that but I wonder what Scarlett has to say about that?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> Well Clark, I thought you might say that but I wonder what Scarlett has to say about that?



Frankly My Dear....She was speechless!


----------



## blissful (Jan 6, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *I am so glad you posted. I was beginning to think I was the grandmother of all posters. I will be 69 in May. Glad to know there is someone older than me. Who cares if anyone knows how old I am? I'm not ashamed to admit it or tell it. *
> *People have told me I look 68.  *
> 
> *When I was 18, the age of the original poster, computers, forums and sites of any kind weren't even dreamed of. You made phone call on a dial phone, period. We had 3 channels on TV, NBC, CBS and ABC. and in black and white. Now I REALLY feel bad.*
> ...


Awe come n you look much younger when I almost saw you over Christmas.

Here's a story, when my middle son was 12, we were using the regular phone and he wanted to make a phone call. You know how 12 year olds are, they have to make IMPORTANT calls. I told him he could use the phone in the living room, it was rotary dial. He could not figure out how it worked!

I'm 39.99 + shipping and handling. Or it's in my profile.
 ~bliss


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

blissful said:


> I'm 39.99 + shipping and handling.
> ~bliss


 

That is just so cute, I may have to steal it one of these days, bliss! 
Thanks for the  !


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Frankly My Dear....She was speechless!


  I bet she was and then some. I bet she never went hungry again either.


----------



## Toots (Jan 6, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?  It is a hoot.

I'm 29 again _(no really 42 but shhhh - keep that on the down low)_


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 6, 2009)

34 ...


----------



## goodgiver (Jan 6, 2009)

*Whats your age*

70  (_!_)


----------



## blissful (Jan 6, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> That is just so cute, I may have to steal it one of these days, bliss!
> Thanks for the !


 feel free.........
it's the added TAX that gives me away! price+shipping+handling+TAX!  lol


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

blissful said:


> feel free.........
> it's the added TAX that gives me away! price+shipping+handling+TAX!  lol


 

6% here, do I add the from rate or the to rate?


----------



## blissful (Jan 6, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> 6% here, do I add the from rate or the to rate?


 In my case you have to add tax to the from rate AND the to rate! Darn WI!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

​


----------



## babetoo (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigjim68 said:


> Not sure I understand some of the posts. Doesn't this say she is 18? Anyway, I am 70, and I have wines that I bought on release that are older then 18.


 
seventy here also. and a proud great grandma. your age is what you make it.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 6, 2009)

goodgiver said:


> 70  (_!_)



*2 years ago I was  (__!__ ) now I'm (_!_)  *


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2009)

40, old enough for my back to hurt, joints to ache, and get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

roadfix said:


> the year i was born, 19__, also happens to be my age. What age am i?


 

54.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 6, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> 40, old enough for my back to hurt, joints to ache, and get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom



I love getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. It beats the heck out of waking up 1/2 hour before the alarm!


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm 38


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, you guys are funny..

I'm 21.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> lol, you guys are funny..
> 
> I'm 21.


You can say that.  You're 21.  For us old fogeys, it's no laughing matter.   (Yes, it is--we need to keep laughing to stay young!).

Barbara


----------



## ndnstarr (Jan 6, 2009)

i am 29...and counting


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> I love getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. It beats the heck out of waking up 1/2 hour before the alarm!


And it really beats the heck out of waking up 1/2 hour after you already _went_ .......


----------



## mikki (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm 38, but I'm always told I look much younger. when I tell people I have a 19 yr old they look at me in disbelief


----------



## smoke king (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be 50 in April.

Wow-seeing that in print is really depressing.....


----------



## Dove (Jan 7, 2009)

*Old enough to know better but wish i didn't!
75*


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 7, 2009)

I am 48 and looking to be half the man I am today
Boy, I am sure glad no one asked how old we act!


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy to be 60. 
Now I wonder how long the thread would last, if asked how much we weigh?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

I turned 29 yesterday, for the 39th time


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

29 x 39 = 1131? What kind of dog years is those?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm farty, and me wife is farty too.

it's funnier with an irish accent. 

i'm farty four.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

> 29 x 39 = 1131? What kind of dog years is those?


 
LOL !!  plus, QS; plus , not x ! (although sometimes I feel "29x39- usually on cold mornings!


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

buckytom said:


> i'm farty, and me wife is farty too.
> 
> it's funnier with an irish accent.
> 
> i'm farty four.


Wouldn't that be farty far?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2009)

no, i'm right here, geebs...


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 7, 2009)

I am old enough to start collecting SS!


----------



## Mama (Jan 7, 2009)

buckytom said:


> no, i'm right here, geebs...


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are a bunch of NUTS!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2009)

I am 39, same as Uncle Bob.  Born in 1954.  (Math has never been my strong suit.)


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

buckytom said:


> i'm farty, and me wife is farty too.
> 
> it's funnier with an irish accent.
> 
> i'm farty four.




*It's farty far. *


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm still right here. sheesh!


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

42. Say one word about my being old and you will meet the business end of a shovel.
LOL!


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 7, 2009)

Bunch a kids!  I'm old enough to know better and wish I was young enough to do it anyway!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> 39


 


Ahh... not 39, eh?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2009)

Erinny said:


> 42. Say one word about my being old and you will meet the business end of a shovel.
> LOL!


Or your avatar

kadesma


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

Chaplain Kent said:


> Happy to be 60.
> Now I wonder how long the thread would last, if asked how much we weigh?


 


LOL  No comment definately on that one!!


----------



## Nicahawk (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife and I are both 65 and proud of it!


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2009)

53, and happy about it.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Am I the oldest? I am 70, but a very "young" 70!!!!!!
Sometimes.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 8, 2009)

deelady said:


> LOL  No comment definately on that one!!


I am working to score  my age at golf, and to weigh my age.


----------



## luvs (Jan 8, 2009)

i am 27.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I know what you mean!
> 
> I'm 51 and would never say I was younger. I'd rather people think I am a young looking 51 than to think I am an old looking 29!
> 
> Barbara


 
 I also am 51 I hope that my quiting smoking buys me another 20-30 years.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be 50 on September 1st. It's just a number. There are days I feel like a teenager and days (more often than not) that I feel 100.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Feb 20, 2009)

Next week 56...but I learned a long time ago if I add 10 years to that..I still look pretty good...so let's say 66!


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 20, 2009)

As a young man everyone thought I was much older than my years; now I'm 66 and everyone thinks I'm nearer fifty........go figure.  Oh! and we were blessed with the birth of grandchild number ELEVEN (Abagail, 7 lbs, 11 oz - Tues 2/17).  Oldest of three great-grandchildren just turned two, and my #2 daughter (who is old enough to know better!) is expecting in early May.  Her fourth.


----------



## Mel! (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be 40 in June. Typing that is almost sending me into shock. I always considered people who are 40 to be 'those old folk'.


----------



## Mel! (Feb 20, 2009)

Was I arrogant or what when I was young. I thought I was better than the 40 year olds. More beautiful, smarter, faster...... I used to think it about the 30 year olds 15 years ago.


----------



## Dove (Feb 21, 2009)

*Old enough to know better and wished I didn't....
As you can see I am "DC's Grandma" so take it from there.*


----------



## Hungry (Feb 21, 2009)

These are OLD, but still apply!!
I'm older than DIRT!  
Life time warrnties don't interest me!
I don't even buy green Bananas!

On Pearl Harbor Day, I was 11 years old. 

Charlie


----------



## miniman (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember talking to my sister (5 years younger than me) when I was about to have a birthday (around 20) and her saying "gosh you're old". I was a bit gobsmacked.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be 52 next month.


----------



## steamer (Feb 21, 2009)

I am very new to this site but I do enjoy eating and cooking good food. Talking of ages I am 83


----------



## Deathbysoup (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm 24.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm 63....

"Wish I Didn't Know Now What I Didn't Know Then"

"Youth is Wasted on the Young"

"Old Enough to know Better...... But Don't !"


----------



## steamer (Feb 21, 2009)

Getting old is not all bad. It certainly beats the alternative!!


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2009)

My (84 years old)  father tells me he feels "Just like a baby; no hair, .no teeth, and I think I just wet myself"


----------



## LeeAnn (Feb 21, 2009)

I am 43, and to me it's not a big deal.  A number is a number, it's about what's inside and how you feel.  As for how I act?  Hmm, I act 43 on most days!


----------



## steamer (Feb 21, 2009)

When I was young and in my prime,  I could do these things most any old time

But now I'm old and stiff as a pole, I can't do these things to save my soul!!

I have to make some concessions to my advancing years


----------



## 2extreme (Feb 21, 2009)

I am 25 .. still very young and learning to cooking


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2009)

> I am 25 .. still very young and learning to cooking


 
I'm not one who usually gives advice, but i'll give you this big hint; first, learn to stick to a recipe....... it took me a decade of eating ruined dishes before I learned this lesson.


----------



## Run_Out (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently celebrated the 35th anniversary of my 29th birthday. Life is short and time is a thief, so enjoy it while you can. 

later


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 21, 2009)

Just reached the ripe age of 82 , the 6th of this month.
Sometimes I have to say, "aging is not for sissies"....LOL
Other times, I can look in the mirror and say...."not too bad"....ROFL


----------



## stephenwhite78 (Feb 21, 2009)

30......sounds weird....


----------



## Reanie525i (Feb 21, 2009)

I am 46 - sometimes I feel 26 and sometimes I feel 56. Wish I was 36!!!!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Feb 21, 2009)

I am 53.


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm 49 and stickin' to it!!!


----------



## Scotch (Feb 21, 2009)

Too!


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 21, 2009)

I was 49 myself once; actually several times, till I couldn't get away with it anymore.


----------



## bullseye (Feb 22, 2009)

50 in April--the mind says 25 but sometimes the body says "oof!"  Seriously, when someone asks me my age, I have to do the math; to be trite but true, "You're as young as you feel."


----------



## gigi susu (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 17, but will be 18 in May this year...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 23, 2009)

Today, I am 135.  And every minute of it shows.

(That is what the flu will do to you.)


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 23, 2009)

Keep it up , kid.  Someday you may catch up.  It takes a while till you're old as dirt.  LOL  Get better soon.


----------

